# K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.60



## rajat22 (Nov 3, 2006)

The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack is a collection of almost all codecs and related tools. Codec is short for Compressor-decompressor. This Pack includes codecs for the most popular compressions like Divx and Xvid as well as some of the less popular but still necesary codecs, needed for encoding and decoding (playing) audio and video. With the K-Lite Codec Pack you should be able to play 99% of all the movies that you download from the internet. The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack includes the K-Lite Codec Pack Full, Media Player Classic, BSplayer, Bink and Smacker playback support and Monkey's Audio DirectShow decoder. 

Features of K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.60 :
Player:
• Media Player Classic [version 6.4.9.0+ SVN build 2006-10-16]
ffdshow:
• ffdshow [rev. 486]
• extra plugins
• ffdshow VFW interface
DirectShow video filters:
• XviD [version 1.2.0-dev build 2006-11-02]
• DivX [version 6.2.5.34]
• CoreAVC [version 0.0.0.4]
• On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0]
• On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0]
• MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (Cyberlink) [version 6.0.0.3402]
• MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (InterVideo) [version 7.0.27.191]
• MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (DScaler5) [version 0.0.8.0]
• MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3]
• MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (MainConcept) [version 1.0.0.78]
• MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (Ligos) [version 4.0.0.77]
VFW video codecs:
• XviD [version 1.2.0-dev build 2006-11-02]
• DivX Pro [version 6.4.0.51]
• x264 [rev. 578]
• Windows Media 9 VCM [version 9.0.1.369]
• On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0] [Encoding]
• On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0] [Encoding]
• Intel Indeo [version 5.2562.15.54]
• Intel Indeo [version 4.51.16.2]
• Intel Indeo [version 3.24.15.03]
• Intel I.263 [version 2.55.1.16]
• huffyuv [version 2.1.1 CCE Patch 0.2.5]
• I420 (Helix) [version 1.2]
• YV12 (Helix) [version 1.2]
QuickTime Alternative:
• QuickTime codecs [version 7.1.3.100]
• QuickTime plugin for Internet Explorer
• QuickTime plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera
• Extra QuickTime plugins
• QuickTime DirectShow parser
• QuickTime DirectShow decoder wrapper
Real Alternative:
• RealMedia codecs [version 6.0.12.1741]
• RealMedia plugin for Internet Explorer
• RealMedia plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera
• RealMedia DirectShow splitter [version 1.0.1.1]
DirectShow audio filters:
• MP3 (Fraunhofer) [version 1.9.0.311]
• AC3/DTS/LPCM (AC3Filter) [version 1.11]
• AC3/DTS/LPCM (InterVideo) [version 7.0.27.191] 
• MP1/MP2 (MainConcept) [version 1.0.0.78]
• Vorbis (CoreVorbis) [version 1.1.0.79]
• AAC (CoreAAC) [version 1.2.0.575]
• AAC (3ivX Pro) [version D4 4.5.1]
• MusePack [version 1.0.0.3]
• Monkey's Audio [version 1.00]
• WavPack (CoreWavPack) [version 1.0.3]
• FLAC (illiminable) [version 0.73.1936]
• Voxware MetaSound [version 1.0.0.12]
• AAC encoder (3ivX Pro) [version D4 4.5.1]
ACM audio codecs:
• MP3 (Fraunhofer) [version 3.3.2]
• MP3 (LAME) [version 3.97]
• AC3 (ffcHandler) [version 1.3.1]
• Vorbis [version 0.0.3.6]
• DivX  Audio [version 4.2.0.0]
DirectShow source filters:
• MP4 splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.338.23]
• MP4 splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3]
• Matroska splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.338.23]
• Matroska splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.2.9]
• Ogg splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.338.23]
• FLV splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.1]
• MPEG-TS splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.338.23]
• MPEG demuxer (Cyberlink) [version 1.0.0.4528]
• MPEG demuxer (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3]
• MPEG demuxer (MainConcept) [version 1.0.1.20]
• MPEG demuxer (Elecard) [version 1.0.31.51211]
• MP3 Source (DCoder) [version 1.3]
• SHOUTcast Source [version 1.0.0.1]
DirectShow subtitle filter:
• DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.37]
• DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.33]
DirectShow audio filters (general purpose):
• Morgan Multimedia Stream Switcher [version 0.9.9]
Encoding tools:
• LAME CLI and DLL [version 3.97]
• LameDropXPd [version 3.97]
• OggDropXPd [version 1.8.9 aoTuVb5]
Tools:
• GSpot Codec Information Appliance [version 2.60 beta 3]
• Sherlock [version 2.0]
• VobSubStrip [version 0.11]
• GraphEdit [build 041201]
• MMCompView [version 1.10]
• AVI Fixed [version 2.0b1]
• FourCC Changer
• Bitrate Calculator

Changes from K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.59 to K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.60 :
- Updated Media Player Classic (version 6.4.9.0+ SVN build 2006-10-16)
- Updated ffdshow to revision 486
- Updated DivX decoder to version 6.2.5.34
- If you have stability issues with the DivX decoder, then don't install it or disable it via the Codec Tweak Tool and use ffdshow instead.
- Updated DivX encoder to version 6.4.0.51
- Updated Xvid to version 1.2.0-dev build 2006-11-02
- Updated x264 VFW to rev. 578
- Updated AC3Filter to version 1.11
- Updated RealMedia components to version 6.0.12.1741
- Updated Haali Media Splitter to version 1.6.338.23
- Updated Cyberlink MPEG decoder to version 6.0.0.3402
- Updated Cyberlink MPEG demuxer to version 1.0.0.4528
- Updated FLAC to version 0.73.1936
- Updated LAME MP3 ACM to version 3.97
- Updated LameDropXPd to version 3.97
- Updated LAME CLI to version 3.97
- Updated OggDropXPd to version 1.8.9 aoTuVb5
- Updated DirectVobSub. This should fix a (rare) problem with green lines on some divx files.
- Updated GSpot to version 2.60 beta 3
- Added .asf file association option
- MPC will now play 3GP files using DirectShow filters (MP4 splitter + ffdshow) instead of QuickTime.
- ffdshow is now used by default to decode Xvid video
- Added option to create a System Restore Point at start of installation.
- Improved compatibility with Windows Vista

Homepage - *www.codecguide.com

Size: 32.7 MB

Download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack
*download.betanews.com/download/1080441198/klmcodec160.exe

Mirror
*files.trunetworks.com/multimedia/klmcodec160.exe
Use Right-click on Download and "Save Target As..."


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 4, 2006)

rajat22 said:
			
		

> The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack is a collection of almost all codecs and related tools. Codec is short for Compressor-decompressor. This Pack includes codecs for the most popular compressions like Divx and Xvid as well as some of the less popular but still necesary codecs, needed for encoding and decoding (playing) audio and video. With the K-Lite Codec Pack you should be able to play 99% of all the movies that you download from the internet. The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack includes the K-Lite Codec Pack Full, Media Player Classic, BSplayer, Bink and Smacker playback support and Monkey's Audio DirectShow decoder.
> 
> Features of K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.60 :
> Player:
> ...


 


  thanks dude good going


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a review!!!!!!!!!!

Come on maan... It's [SIZE=-1]*Plagiarism!!! *Copy/pasted *www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm

[/SIZE]
And... Home page's this one
But needs joining... so download from the one above!

Talkin about Mega Codec pack... it's the most complete.. no doubt... senior user here... long time.. no probs... reads all... makes all...

ULTIMATE CODEC PACKAGE.


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 4, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> That's a review!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come on maan... It's [SIZE=-1]*Plagiarism!!! *Copy/pasted *www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm
> 
> ...


 

  COPY & PASTE IS NOT MATTER IF HE PROVIDING SOME LINK THERE IS NO PROBLEM I THINK UR NOT A CREATER OF THIS LINK *www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm  U ALSO GET THIS LINK FROM ANY BOOK OR WEBSITE SO PLZ MOTIVATE THE USER
__________


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> That's a review!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come on maan... It's [SIZE=-1]*Plagiarism!!! *Copy/pasted *www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm
> 
> ...


 

  COPY & PASTE IS NOT MATTER IF HE PROVIDING SOME LINK THERE IS NO PROBLEM I THINK UR NOT A CREATER OF THIS LINK *www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm  U ALSO GET THIS LINK FROM ANY BOOK OR WEBSITE SO PLZ MOTIVATE THE USER  NO ONE GENIUS BROTHER.


----------



## Curious Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> COPY & PASTE IS NOT MATTER IF HE PROVIDING SOME LINK THERE IS NO PROBLEM I THINK UR NOT A CREATER OF THIS LINK *www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm  U ALSO GET THIS LINK FROM ANY BOOK OR WEBSITE SO PLZ MOTIVATE THE USER
> __________
> 
> 
> ...




Never mind , he wants to do something & doing with pleasure. 
Whatever rajat is providing is important to us and he is providing for a long time.
Dont mind rajat


----------



## Akshay (Nov 7, 2006)

Gud wrk rajat...

Here no1 is inventor of s/w. Most of dem provide us wit links. So dat shudnt b a prb.  Besides he has provided d link...


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't wanna make a fuss of this, bub, but that sure is not a review.
Come on, it's just a list of codecs & software present in the package.



> [SIZE=-1]A review is a piece of writing that discusses the author's opinion on a piece of publication, such as a movie, video game, musical composition, or novel. In addition to the verbalized opinion there may also be a formalized assessment; for instance, the author may assign the work one to five stars to indicate its relative merit. More loosely, an author may review current events or items in the news. A compilation of reviews may itself be called a review.[/SIZE]
> - sayeth the Wikipedia



A review not only lists the "contents" in a package, but also dissects the various contents of the package, points out the pluses & minuses, tells how useful it is, to whom and so on. It is more about *opinion* than *description*.

Any1 using this sw already, will look @ this post xpecting a detailed view of the different codecs, which ones r good, which ones have to be definitely tried next time they audio/video convert & so on... That's where this post failed, and that's why I said so.

No hard feelings though.
(I hate bad press)
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## forever (Nov 7, 2006)

comon, why the animosity , btw i had issues with an hd mp4 video file of serious framing before but after i installed the latest release there are no such issues , just goes to show some issues have really been solved


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you man.....now whenever i run some sort of media....it always works!!!
P.S lazy question)do u know how i can use the codecs with wmp?


----------

